# When will Uber get it? Their rating system is misleading and flawed.



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

You could conform to all the requirements of an uber car and driver. Clean- odorless car, politeness etc, all it takes is for
- A passenger to ask you if they could smoke in the car,
- If they could eat in your car
- To take the express lane on a 10 minutes trip with the toll fee at $15 on a friday during the rush hour.
-To go above the speed limit because they are running late.
- To speed at the airport, and go beyond the 15mph speed limit, because they want to miss their flight.
- To run or try to beat a red light because, supposedly, there are no police around.
.... and the list goes one... All it takes to get a poor rating like a 1 star, is for you to decline one of these absurd requests. You could also easily get a 1 star just for asking a passenger not to put his feet on the seat. Uber needs to hire real business administrators, cause I'm positive the folks working at their corporate offices are there because of nepotism.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

The rating system is what it is. Uber just needs to stop firing people based on it, because of all the reasons you describe.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

The ratings system is not in place to assist drivers, its there to make riders happy because they are in control. Uber make you a slave to the pax, (your personal driver). The way uber see it there are plenty of drivers to replace you. After all they are the best thing to ever happen to passenger transport. Pax are the same, if you dont do what we want we will rate you badly and then next time you will have to do what we want. This is the sort of crap ideals we accept when we become uber drivers. I would not accept these absurd terms, so i told uber and gave them there phone back.

Drivers, you have a choice. You can accept uber terms, you can group together and fight uber or you can tell them to stick it. Its your choice


----------

